# kaw din sana kasama kita sa pagtolog mamaya



## psw

Hey Guys,

Now she did it again: wrote something I don't understand. A big teaser, she is!
I know some of the words but I can't put it together so that it makes sense. 
Can you guys help me translate it?

Regards / Per


----------



## Wacky...

Written correctly as: "Ikaw din, sana kasama kita sa pagtulog mamaya."

sana kasama kita sa pagtulog mamaya = I wish you were with me tonight as I sleep.
Ikaw din = (literally) you too.  I don't know if this phrase would mean the same thing in English but I can't think of another way to translate it.


----------



## niernier

I am guessing that in this context, "ikaw din" although literally it means "you too", functions as "same with me". Meaning, it was psw who said it earlier to her. Am I right?  Try learning Tagalog as much as you can since she loves to communicate with you in her language. We are here to help. You may ask for a translation or you may ask how these words work together.


----------



## DotterKat

*"sana kasama kita sa pagtulog mamaya = I wish you were with me tonight as I sleep.
Ikaw din = (literally) you too.  I don't know if this phrase would mean the same thing in English but I can't think of another way to translate it."* (Wacky's post)

psw's original sentence "*kaw din sana kasama kita sa pagtolog mamaya" *implies that the text right before this, probably coming from him, prompted the woman to recipricote with "kaw din" (or more correctly, "ikaw din"). In which case, Wacky is right in that "ikaw din" does not really translate to "you too" in this case. She was merely reflecting the sentiment first expressed by psw in a portion of the text we do not see.

The conversation probably went something like this:
psw: I wish you were here with me tonight.
woman: I wish you were here with me tonight as well.

Just out of academic curiosity, and psw of course does not have to respond, is the woman from the Visayan region, possibly Leyte or Cebu? Does anybody else consider this probable, from the way the text is written?

Gary


----------



## niernier

DotterKat said:


> Just out of academic curiosity, and psw of course does not have to respond, is the woman from the Visayan region, possibly Leyte or Cebu? Does anybody else consider this probable, from the way the text is written?



The statement is fine though she misspelled a very common verb 'tulog'(sleep) as tolog. I'm not very much sure on the probability of a Tagalog speaker misspeling such a common word but interchanging 'u' and 'o' and also 'i' and 'e' is very common to non Tagalog speakers. Nowadays, because of communications using short text messaging, correct spelling is often neglected. So even Tagalogs tend to misspell or use shortened texts.


----------



## Wacky...

I guess "din/rin" is just next to "naman" for being a function word having various meanings. Anyway, I've never really conducted a study about these words so it's just a guess.

Yes, Tagalogs often misspell words... but to spell "tulog" as "tolog" is not a tendency of the Tagalogs. It puzzles me why non-Tagalogs often interchange 'u' and 'o', and 'i' and 'e'. In our dialect, we don't interchange these vowels instead we replace them; generally, when a syllable loses its stress, we change 'e' to 'i', and 'o' to 'u'. The trend in NCR and other neighboring Tagalogs however, is that when they prolong a syllable, they change 'i' to 'e', and 'u' to 'o'. This only happens to the last syllable of a sentence. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
I once had a teacher who was from the Bicol region. Whenever she counts, she pronounce the numbers as, "sehro, wan, toh, tri (0, 1, 2, 3)."


----------



## niernier

Wacky... said:


> I guess "din/rin" is just next to "naman" for being a function word having various meanings. Anyway, I've never really conducted a study about these words so it's just a guess.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Think about it, she could have said ako rin(me too) which should fit in the context but instead, she said ikaw din(you too) which in this context changes meaning to 'same with me'. This subtle difference is almost unnoticeable. There are also a lot other circumstances where ikaw din could change meaning. Can anyone tell what ikaw din translates to in the following sentence? I think it clearly does not mean 'you too'.
> Context: There are two lovers who might not see each other again.
> 
> Ikaw din, baka 'di na kayo magkitang muli.
> ???, the two of you might not have a chance to see each other again.


----------



## psw

Thanks again guys.
I really appreciate you taking the time to help out. THANKS!

And you are right: She was responding to an email in which i said something similar.

And you are right again: She is from Visayan region, from Samar.

(By the way i have purchased Rosetta Stone program to learn more Tagalog. (Its not easy but im persistent )
Regards / Per


----------

